# Fishy bank account...



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

So, I've had to make some financial cutbacks regarding the fish I keep..apparently kids need shoes and stuff!!. I have been participating a few point sites that pay you to do tasks or surveys etcetc. 
I thought I'd share the link. You're not going to get rich, but you will get paid..the quickest way is to set up a PayPal account, and the funds are there within about a week once you've reached the cashout threshold.
I'm totally addicted and have earned almost $100 from a few different sites (links below)

http://www.likenet.ca?ref=587120588 This one is just for Canadians at this point. You click the link and follow the instructions to join. Then watch for daily tasks to earn money. There is also a 'bonus button' that you click daily and it gives you a random amount. You can cash out once you reach $35.

http://superpoints.com/refer/carriefour This is for anyone, not just Canadians. You click the link, verify your email and then complete your Superpoints profile. Once you reach basic level you'll get 30 spins of the 'Superlucky button' everyday and those will increase as your rank increases. I've made $30 from this site just this year. Not too bad for clicking a button everyday.

Anyway..just thought I'd share. This is one of the few places having a bank account devoted to the fish wouldn't seem like a crazy idea..lol.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

Just ordered a bunch of new plants with my earnings from these sites! If I could remember who turned me on to them, I'd thank them for sure.

Pictures to come!!


----------

